# O.P.I. South Beach Collection....



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

I got a sneek peak at the new O.P.I. South Beach collection set to release on Feb 4/09.....all I can say is HOT!! To date, there has not been an entire collection that I've been inlove with...but this one takes the cake! Colours such as "Done out in deco" which is a light lilac purple, "Paint my Moji-toes red" is a creamy red/coral colour which I can already see being one of the hottest shades and "Miami Beet" which is a dark raspberry colour.....Have you seen them? What do you think?


----------



## Lucy (Jan 27, 2009)

they have swatches over at scrangie:

Scrangie: OPI South Beach Collection Spring/Summer 2009

i have to say i don't think it's exciting. opi, where are the greens? the blues? the weird yellows? lol

i am excited for done out in deco. i think thats the only one that stands out really


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they have swatches over at scrangie:
Scrangie: OPI South Beach Collection Spring/Summer 2009

i have to say i don't think it's exciting. opi, where are the greens? the blues? the weird yellows? lol

i am excited for done out in deco. i think thats the only one that stands out really

You can expect to see the funky yellows, blues and greens in the addition to the 'brights' collection this summer


----------



## Lucy (Jan 27, 2009)

but i expect that from the brights collection. i don't want particularly bright colours either, just some interesting less run of the mill pink red coral purples. i want teals, browns and mustards..damnit!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2009)

Sand in my suit looks cute, but i'll have to combine it with my lovely China Glaze On the rocks for extra shimmer.

Other than that,i was expecting greens ! so disappointing, why do nail polish brands have to have tons of red/pink/coral polishes ? I want teals, yellows !


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 27, 2009)

There was a couple that I liked and will probably pick up.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sand in my suit looks cute, but i'll have to combine it with my lovely China Glaze On the rocks for extra shimmer.
Other than that,i was expecting greens ! so disappointing, why do nail polish brands have to have tons of red/pink/coral polishes ? I want teals, yellows !

me too!!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like a few of them, but none of them really excite me.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know about this one...the cremes are beautiful, but I also wish there were some greens and blues.

I'll probably just end up with the non-red cremes.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but i expect that from the brights collection. i don't want particularly bright colours either, just some interesting less run of the mill pink red coral purples. i want teals, browns and mustards..damnit! Check out the china glaze rodeo collection, you may really them?


----------



## McRubel (Jan 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want teals, browns and mustards..damnit! HAHAHA!!!




It seems like this collection has a bunch of warm colors and I'm a cool skin tone so I won't be checking this out.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check out the china glaze rodeo collection, you may really them? yeah i've seen them. i want to see these colours from opi though, they've been so boring lately.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 27, 2009)

There's some pretty colours there, nothing to really write home about though.. I'd have to see them in person swatches dont always necessarily do justice.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 2, 2009)

So, I got the entire collection today. I kinda take back my inital enthusiasm. I really like Done out in Deco and OPI on collins Ave...but those are the only ones wowing me at this point.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2009)

omg omg, there are several really sexy corals and neutrals! I'd totally wear this collection! lol, I know, I'm very conservative with my nail colours. I like fingers that are neutral and toes that are coral. My favourite combo!


----------



## lolaB (Feb 2, 2009)

I picked up a few shades today. All cremes, as I predicted. Here's Miami Beet on my skin tone, in case anyone's interested...


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a look at some whilst down at the beauty suppliers this morning, the colours are prettier in person than in swatches, now that I've seen them in person, I'll more than likey be ordering some this week hehe ohhh how my OPI collection is growing!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2009)

lola, that looks gorgeous on you. I love that cranberry colour!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 2, 2009)

How many OPI's do you think you own? I actually just physically counted out of sheer curiosity, and can tell you that i'm the proud owner of 121 bottles of OPI. Hey, theres worse things you could be addicted too right?


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 2, 2009)

Forgive the crappy pic but heres my nails in Done out in Deco and Over exposed in south beach.....


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How many OPI's do you think you own? I actually just physically counted out of sheer curiosity, and can tell you that i'm the proud owner of 121 bottles of OPI. Hey, theres worse things you could be addicted too right? I don't quite have THAT many OPI colours lol probably half that, however, I would probably have around that amount if I counted all the other brands of polish I own. I'm at work right now, I'll have a count when i get home


----------

